# Panama City surf fishing



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody had any luck surf fishing in PC lately? We're headed down tomorrow for a baseball tournament. I won't have time to hit the jetties, but plan on getting up early in the mornings before the games and throw a straw rig in the surf for a little while. We're staying off of Thomas Drive.

Thanks!


----------



## robertyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Jasper said:


> Anybody had any luck surf fishing in PC lately? We're headed down tomorrow for a baseball tournament. I won't have time to hit the jetties, but plan on getting up early in the mornings before the games and throw a straw rig in the surf for a little while. We're staying off of Thomas Drive.
> 
> Thanks!



I have not been down this year (boycotting cause of the pier) but you have the right idea. Straw rigs and small jigs/spoons should do pretty well off the beach. I would think the ladyfish will be in the surf pretty good.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2008)

robertyb said:


> I have not been down this year (boycotting cause of the pier) but you have the right idea. Straw rigs and small jigs/spoons should do pretty well off the beach. I would think the ladyfish will be in the surf pretty good.



I most pier fish instead of surf fish. Do you normally cruise the beach looking for feeding schools and watching the birds or just blind cast?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2008)

I just set 3 of my big cat poles out in pvc with cut bait and while i am waiting on them I throw a DOA shrimp on a 1/2 oz head and catch a few small flounder.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 17, 2008)

I have always been curious about the straw rig.  What kind of rod/reel do you throw it on and how do you work it?  I bass fish all the time, but am very novice at the surf fishing.  I love it, but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 17, 2008)

pbmang said:


> I have always been curious about the straw rig.  What kind of rod/reel do you throw it on and how do you work it?  I bass fish all the time, but am very novice at the surf fishing.  I love it, but I'm not very good at it.



It can be thrown on any setup you want and you just pop it across the top.  So easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Trizey said:


> It can be thrown on any setup you want and you just pop it across the top.  So easy a caveman can do it.



The above is correct. You can throw it a mile with water , paraffin or bird shot in the bubble float. Then retrieve slow, fast or in a jerk to attract fish. If bait fish are present and the bigger fish are chasing, just cast in there amongst them and hang on.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Jasper said:


> I most pier fish instead of surf fish. Do you normally cruise the beach looking for feeding schools and watching the birds or just blind cast?



I am a pier fisherman also. I used to surf fish though from the Condos. I could usually just go out at first light and see schools of ladys, etc. running the beach just past the first breakers. I still see them when I walk the beach usually.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys.  Will a beefed up bass rod work. or should I pull out something a little heavier/more line capacity?


----------



## robertyb (Jun 18, 2008)

Bass rod will do fine.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 18, 2008)

pbmang said:


> Cool, thanks guys.  Will a beefed up bass rod work. or should I pull out something a little heavier/more line capacity?



Take you a med heavy spinning rod 6'6,  7ft and buy you a cheap spinning reel from walmart like abu garica or mitchell 30/40 dollars don't take any of your good freshwater stuff down there in the salt. If I was you I would got to walmart down there by the beach cause they carry saltwater lures. Get you a couple of gotcha plugs its just a lead chrome tube. Cast it out and work it like a jerk bait but faster and harder you can't work it fast enough. Maybe look at some of the spoons also and jigs. As far as the line goes get you some spiderwire/power pro 30lbs 125 yards should be good. If you going to use the straw rig don't forget about wire leader maybe 12 inch long cause if you get into some blue fish you will be retieing all day. If you have any more questions post them. Good luck and give us a fishing report when you get back.


----------



## deerstand (Jun 19, 2008)

*surf fishing*

yeah, dont forget the report, im heading down on the 28th. last year we killed ladyfish from the shore in the AM on straw rigs. my 10 yr old had a ball.
 and i second the idea of just buying an old el' cheepo'. i have ruined a couple of good bass reels down there. i dont care how long or how good i wash, i cant get all the salt out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2008)

Ones I use were bought at WalMart for around $30. I have used one for 3 years now and the other was purcased last year. Here is a picture of one leaning against the cart I built for beach and pier fish'n.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought a Shakespeare saltwater/surf spinning combo at a Walmart close to the beach for $33.  I would much rather pay that and replace it every other year than to ruin my bass rigs.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 19, 2008)

ive used the reels like Paymaster has up there and they are more than enough to handle anything but a large shark or ray....i have caught 2 reds around 40 inches or so off those rods....good investment for sure.  good drag as well


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 19, 2008)

I use bought a penn reel and rod for bottom fishing from the pier or beach. Its 7ft med/heavy spinning rod and I got a penn captiva reel for like $55 online. Thats just for my fish finder rig. If I'm casting for blues or ladyfish I use a 6'6 med/heavy freshwater rod and cheap spinning reel like I listed above. Another thang if using a surf fishing rod or rods don't forget to go to home depot or lowes and get you 2 1/2 PCV for you sand spike. I got 2 I use and they are about 3 1/2 long not the little cheap ones you by a walmart. You can bury them deep and people are able to walk under line while your fishing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 20, 2008)

If you don't want to ruin your reels invest in some Reel Magic and spray it on the reel and rod guides after every time you use them. I use the same reels in fresh and salt and some that are strictly my inshore and light surf rods and I have had ZERO problems in the last 7-8 years. I am also very careful about dunking reels.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are a few good saltwater reels:


----------



## robertyb (Jun 20, 2008)

And a good reel for dunking:


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2008)

Great pic robertyb,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice Penn collection, Robert....


----------



## robertyb (Jun 21, 2008)

LureheadEd said:


> Nice Penn collection, Robert....



Thanks,

That is my collection, I fish the Penn Zs only at this point besides my VS. Can't make myself use the greenies yet.


----------

